# Recurring conjunctivitis - should I be worried?



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I _am_ worried, whether I should be or not. 

Toby had his first case of conjunctivitis in the left eye about six weeks ago. To the vet we went, and got some steroid drops (TobraDex), which I administered morning and evening for one week as instructed. The conjunctivitis cleared up within two days, and he was fine until now.

Friday morning, he woke up with the tell-tale redness, swollen conjunctiva and greenish discharge in his right eye, so out came the drops. His right eye now appears fine, although I will continue the drops for the week, of course. This morning, however, he woke up with a goopy, droopy red left eye ... again.

So now I'm worried. Why is he suddenly getting conjunctivitis all the time? I'm wondering if there might be an irritant or allergen somewhere that he's been exposed to recently, but I can't think what it could be? I'm trying not to think of PU, especially as Toby is only 17 months old, but is it possible that these frequent eye infections are harbingers? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Did you go to a regular veterinarian for the diagnosis or an ophthalmologist? If it was a regular vet, you might want to get a referral to a specialist now just to make sure there isn't something else going on that mimics conjunctivitis. It may be another infection, or it could be something completely different. Since it's recurring I think a specialist visit is in order just to make sure there isn't something else going on. It's not a bad idea to get a thorough eye exam anyway and the specialist has all the special tools. 

I hope you get answers! How frustrating and I hope your Toby'e eyes clear up soon!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My lab mix had conjunctivitis out of the blue last winter and the vet said, a lot of dogs get those during winter. He also said to keep an eye out for upper respiratory infections in winter. Luckyly Thunder was fine and the eye ointment cleared it all up.
Did you take your dog to the vet again this time? If not, I would have him checked out again. I wish your fur baby a speedy recovery and no more eye problems.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I will second the suggestion to see the eye doctor. Goldens sometimes have a misplaced eyelash or two that rub against the eye. Have a specialist look at it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We have actually cultured some eyes with recurrent conjunctivitis and found some answers. Most of those dogs are in daycare situations and getting reinfected. PU is not supposed to start in a dog that young, but never hurts to see an ophthalmologist.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

The conjunctivitis diagnosis came from Toby's regular vet, but I think it is a good idea to take him to a veterinary opthalmologist. I'll make an appointment with his vet tomorrow and ask for a referral.

I checked (as best I could) for stray eyelashes or debris in the eyes, but couldn't find any - and that would be very coincidental in both eyes concurrently. But then, stranger things have happened. Meanwhile, the drops are helping, thank goodness.

The daycare scenario is impossible - Toby has never been - but I did take him for a romp in the park last week, and he played with several other dogs. Perhaps he got an infection that way? I did notice him rubbing his head on the ground that evening.

I'll keep giving him the drops for now, pray that it isn't a sign of early PU, and we'll see what the vet says. Thank you all.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

stray eyelashes need a magnifying glass and sharp light to be seen...not something you would be able to see with the naked eye and something that would be easy for a regular vet to miss. Worth every penny to see an eye doc.


----------

